# Johnny the Homicidal Maniac -- Must read!!



## krazyklassykat (Dec 2, 2005)

It sounds crazy, and well, it is, but it is AWESOME. Written by Jhonen Vasquez, the creator of InvaderZim, it is way more philisophical than it sounds. In fact, Jhonen admits that he called it Johnny The Homicidal Maniac because he knew people would assume it was "a simple blood-book" but that he knew it was destined to be so much more. Believe it or not, it's funny, too. And it's full of people that are JUST like the jerks you know in real life -- including HILARIOUS parodies of Goths. You should see what Johnny (or Nny, for short) says to God when he meets him...

Oh yeah, it's a comic book, if I didn't mention that.  But it's sure not your ordinary comic book.


----------



## Cady (Dec 3, 2005)

I agree I love Jhonen Vasquez, I own the Invader Zim series and the comics. They are very clever!


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah.  I love Nny.  In fact, in real life, he's the kind of person I would try to help.  ....Wow, I'd better be more careful. Lol


----------

